# موضوع شيق عن طرقة بثق البلاستك



## علاء محسن علي (8 سبتمبر 2008)

اليكم هذا الشرح البسيط عن طريقة بثق البلاستك واتمنى من ادارة الموقع ان تفتح موقعا خاصا عن علم البلاستك ... ومن يحتاج الى اي مساعدة عن البلاستك بكل انواعه فانا مستعد لتلك المساعدة تقبلو مني تحياتي واتقبل منكم الدعوات.........

:85:طريقة بثق البلاستك

عملية البثق هي الطريقة المثالية لتصنيع أشكال بلاستيكية ذات أحجام قياسية كالقضبان والأنابيب والشرائط والألواح ، وهي تصلح للمواد الثرموبلاستيكية فقط ، ويمكن تلخيص أنواع المنتجات التي نحصل عليها بهذه الطريقة إلى (1) الأشكال القياسية كالقضبان والأنابيب والألواح والأشكال ذات المقاطع الغير عادية. (2) الشرائط المفردة أو المتعددة الطبقات للاستخدام المباشر أو كطبقة تغطية للورق ، الملابس او أي سطح اخر. (3) عمل طبقة حماية وعزل حول الأسلاك والكابلات بالبثق. ويختلف حجم المنتج حسب حجم الماكينة أو على الأصح باختلاف طول وسمك اللولب الدوار والذي يتراوح بين 20 سم في المكائن الكبيرة الى 2 سم المكائن الصغيرة. الأجزاء الرئيسية في ماكينة البثق : 1- قادوس التغذية. 2- اللولب الدوار ويوجد داخل ماسورة محاطة باسطوانة التسخين ، ويمكن تقسيم طول اللولب الى 3 اجزاء هي : أ‌- قسم التغذية وهو المتصل بالقادوس. ب‌- قسم الضغط وهو الجزء الأوسط الذي يندفع فيه البلاستيك اللدين الى الامام. ت‌- ـ قسم القياس وهو الجزء الأخير من اللولب والمنتهي بمصفاة لمنع الشوائب من المرور للفونية ث‌- قسم الضغط وهو الجزء الأوسط الذي يندفع فيه البلاستيك اللدين الى الامام. 3- اللقمة وهي قالب معدني قياسي الحجم حسب نوع المنتج. وبخروج البلاستيك المنبثق من الماكينة يتم سحبه إلى وحدة اخرى ملحقة حيث يبرد متخذا شكله النهائي. وتتلخص طريقة البثق في تغذية المادة الثرموبلاستيكية وانتقالها عبر اللولب الدوار الساخن تحت ضغط عال خلال فتحة قياسية الحجم إلى (لقمة القالب) حيث يتم سحبها وتبريدها خارج الماكينة. عملية البثق: 1- يملأ القادوس بحبيبات المادة الثرموبلاستيكية. 2- تلتقط الحبيبات بواسطة اللولب الدوار المحاط ببطانة مصلدة لاسطوانة البثق وتدفع للأمام وعلى طول اللولب الدوار واندفاع حبيبات البلاستيك إلى امام فانها تسخن وتلين وتنعم بتأثير عاملين : أ‌- السخانات الخارجية المحيطة بماسورة اللولب. ب‌- الحرارة الناتجة من احتكاك الحبيبات مع جسم اللولب الدوار. وفي أثناء حركة المواد الثرموبلاستيكية على طول اللولب الدوار فإنها تمتزج في صهير متجانس ومتماسك مع بعضها أو مع المادة الملونة (في حالة إضافة لون إليها) وهذا التجانس يمنع حدوث تموجات سطحية أو عدم انتظام المقطع للمنتج النهائي. 3- تدفع المادة المنصهرة تحت ضغط عال عبر رصة ترشيح (تمنع مرور الشوائب) إلى لقمة القالب. 4- يخرج القطاع البلاستيكي المنبثق من اللقمة إلى وحدة التبريد ليتصلب متخذا شكله النهائي بعد تقطيعه إلى الأطوال أو المساحات المطلوبة أو لفة على اسطوانات ذات إحجام وسعات معلومة. 
بثق الشرائط والألواح المسطحة: 
يتم عادة بثق الألواح المسطحة حوالي 6 سم بينما يطلق اسم الشرائط على منتجات البثق ذات السمك اقل من 0.25 سم. ويستخدم نفس نظام البثق في القطاعات الأخرى ( كالقضبان والأنابيب ) في بثق الألواح والشرائط مع ملاحظة اختلاف لقمة القالب ومعدات الاستلام النهائي. 
بثق طبقة تغطية (الحماية) البلاستيكية على المواد المختلفة: 
يمكن استخدام طريقة البثق في تغطية المواد المختلفة بغشاء بلاستيكي واقي ( او للتجميل ) وذلك بضغط شرائط البلاستيك المنبثقة الساخنة من الماكينة مع المادة المطلوب تغطيتها بين بكرتين ضاغطتين بحيث تكون مادة البلاستيك اسفل المادة الأخرى. ولا تحتاج هذه العملية إلى إضافة مواد لاصقة حيث يكون الضغط الواقع على شريط البلاستيك الساخن كافيا لالتحامه بالمادة المطلوب لصقه عليها. باستخدام شرائط ذات عرض قياس مناسب لسطح المادة المطلوب تغطيتها يمكننا تغليف مواد كالورق والملابس والرقائق المعدنية باستخدام طريقه البثق. 
الشرائط البلاستيكية متعددة الطبقات
يمكننا الحصول على شرائط بلاستيكية متعددة الطبقات (كل طبقة تختلف في مادتها عن الأخرى باستخدام عدة باثقات في الماكينة الواحدة تصب جميعها في لقمة القالب وتسمى هذه الطريقة بالبثق الاسهاميCoextrusion ، وتستخدم الباثقات المتعددة لبثق عدة مواد بلاستيكية مختلفة أو ألوان مختلفة ( لمادة واحدة ) في لقمة القالب بواسطة نظام متشعب. والتطبيق العملي لهذه الطريقة ينتج منه لفائف الأطعمة المانعة للرطوبة وأبخرة الغازات وكذلك شفاطات المشروبات ذات اللونين وزجاج السيارات الأمامي. 
شرائط البثق بالنفخ 
تستخدم هذه الطريقة نفس التقنية المستخدمة في إنتاج الألواح إلا أن لقمة القالب تكون على شكل تجويف أنبوبي يندفع خلاله تيار هوائي يمدد الشريط على شكل اسطواني يسمى "الفقاعة". وأثناء تصلب الفقاعة فإنها تضغط من الجانبين بين بكرتين لتكوين شريط مزدوج السمك وقد وجد عمليا انه من الأفضل بثق واستلام القاعة من اسفل إلى أعلى ثم تسطيحها بين البكرتين وحملها إلى بكرة اللف. وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في عمل لفات شرائط البلاستيك لاستخدامها في تغطية الأجسام كبيرة الجسم نسبيا كالمكائن والسيارات .. الخ ، ويمكن قطع الشرائط على مسافات قصيرة ولحامها من إحدى نهايتيها لتعطي لنا الحقائب البلاستيكية الخفيفة. 
البثق لتغطية الأسلاك
من أهم التطبيقات العملية لطريقة البثق هو تغطية الأسلاك المعدنية والكابلات بمادة بلاستيكية عازلة للكهرباء ومقاومة للتآكل وعوامل الجو. وهي تماثل عمليا طريقة بثق الأنابيب لشاقة في لقمة القالب تستبدل بدليل متدرج (بالتناقص) يمر من خالاه السلك المعدني المراد تغطيته وأثناء مرور المادة البلاستيكية الساخنة عبر لقمة القالب فإنها تحيط بالسلك المعدني الساخن (تكون درجة حرارته كدرجة انصهار المادة البلاستيكية) ويحرجا الاثنين كوحدة واحدة من لقمة القالب حيث يبردا ويلف السلك أو الكابل على بكرات ذات إحجام وأطوال قياسية. ومن الراتنجات الشائع استخدامها في تغطية الأسلاك والكوابل راتنج البولي ايثلين وكلوريد البولي فنيل والنايلون كما يستخدم أحيانا راتنج السيليكون للكابلات ذات المقاومة العالية للحرارة. 
البثق لعمل الحبيبات والمركبات 
تستخدم تقنيات البثق في مصانع إنتاج المركبات الراتنجية وذلك لخلط وتلوين وتشكيل الحبيبات الراتنجية التي تباع الى مصانع إنتاج المنتج البلاستيكي النهائي. وغالبا تحتاج الراتنجات الأساسية إلى مواد مضافة لتناسب تطبيقات عملية محددة ذات مواصفات خاصة أو قد تحتاج إلى التلوين بلون مطلوب أو يكون الإنتاج المطلوب على شكل عصي أو حبيبات أو ... الخ ، وتضاف المواد الإضافية أو الألوان إلى الراتنج وتخلط جيدا لتكوين مزيج متجانس في الحبيبات الناتجة وبالطبع فان لقمة القالب تصمم بحيث يخرج الراتنج منها على شكل حبال يتم تقطيعها إلى قطع صغيرة حبيبية الشكل لا يتجاوز طورها 2-3 مم ثم تعبا في أكياس ( عبوته 50 كجم عادة ) وبذلك تكون جاهزة للتشغيل والتصنيع. ويجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن الاصطلاح المستخدم للدلالة على ملونات اللدائن هو Master batch بينما يطلق على مواد الإضافة التي تكسب الراتنج صفات مرغوبة Additives , وتحتكر تقنية تصنيع هذه المواد شركات عالمية معدودة. ويختلف شكل الحبيبات من الاسطواني الى المكعب او الكرات الصغيرة البيضاء أو الملونة حسب الطلب ونؤكد هنا ما سبق ذكره عن إمكانية إعادة استخدام الراتنجات البلاستيكية المستخدمة في طرق البثق حيث أنها مواد ثرموبلاستيكية.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم اخي الفاضل علاء على مجهودك الكبير ,

تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس غازي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم على هذا الطرح


----------



## عــــنــــــب (11 يناير 2010)

thanxs


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم 
وفيت وكفيت


----------



## محمد 2211 (30 يناير 2010)

اريد مصدر خامات ppr ,hdpe


----------



## يوسف باجوري (1 فبراير 2010)

:56:بارك الله فيك:7:


----------



## engineer11111 (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هيج معلومات


----------



## حافظ العوض (25 فبراير 2010)

لك الف شكر


----------



## ابو الاس (28 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة

تحياتي


----------



## arab22 (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك موضوع جميل........ اطلبك ان تعطيني شرحا عن سبائك البلاستيك ومكوناتها واسئلك ايضا يا اخي عن قوالب البلاستيك


----------

